# Moving to Canada, prior to marriage?



## Kaytaria (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi All, I am new here to the forums. 

My fiance is a Canadian citizen, I am from the USA. I would like to move myself and two daughters there, in anticipation of my marriage, however, it appears that moving "household items" across the border would require either an established residency or at the very least, seasonal residency. He is staying with family temporarily, and we would like to find housing together asap in Canada, but we have nothing there as far as furnishings, etc. 

Is there any way I could bring my household belongings across the border, into Canada, without yet being a resident? I would hate to show up with a UHaul and be turned away. I'm just unclear as to how that process works.

We plan to marry as soon as possible so that he can sponsor us, but time is against us as far as getting my girls moved before the beginning of the next school year. Any ideas or advice greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Kaytaria said:


> Hi All, I am new here to the forums.
> 
> My fiance is a Canadian citizen, I am from the USA. I would like to move myself and two daughters there, in anticipation of my marriage, however, it appears that moving "household items" across the border would require either an established residency or at the very least, seasonal residency. He is staying with family temporarily, and we would like to find housing together asap in Canada, but we have nothing there as far as furnishings, etc.
> 
> ...


Have you and your fiance lived together in a common-law relationship for at least 12 months and can so prove? If so, he may sponsor you under Spousal Sponsorship. If not, you cannot appear at Canada's border with your household goods/personal possessions/daughters and gain entry. If so, he/you will require to make application under Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children
If married he could sponsor you but he has to do it and get approval before you come to Canada. He could do it from within but the timeline required may necessitate you having to pay for your daughters' schooling.


----------



## Kaytaria (Apr 28, 2009)

thank you. No we haven't met the 12 month rule, due to our problems getting border permission for him to stay here longer than 90 days. I was fairly sure that we would have to go the long route, thank you for confirming this.


----------



## Jade (Dec 3, 2008)

Kaytaria said:


> Hi All, I am new here to the forums.
> 
> My fiance is a Canadian citizen, I am from the USA. I would like to move myself and two daughters there, in anticipation of my marriage, however, it appears that moving "household items" across the border would require either an established residency or at the very least, seasonal residency. He is staying with family temporarily, and we would like to find housing together asap in Canada, but we have nothing there as far as furnishings, etc.
> 
> ...


Hi

A foreign resident may buy property in Canada but you are asking to relocate permanently without having the proper visa for that.

As an American, you have the right to enter Canada for up to six months but you are going to declare at the border a move the facto with out PR visa.

You will probably find your self at the border without the ability to enter.
It is at the discretion of the officer ,If he is going to believe your story: that you are going to marry a Canadian and start a sponsorship process.

because of the fact that you have kids, I suggest that you get married first, start a sponsorship and than make the move.


Good luck
Jade


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If/when you come as a visitor for up to six months you do not require to give the Canadian Immigration officer any details of your love connection. Do not lie, but tell them you are visiting a friend and if asked for his address give it to them. You do not know exactly how long you will be staying as you're a free spirit. That is the truth.


----------

